# [BG2] Effektiver Kampf gegen Vampire



## der_Menthol_Elch (30. März 2005)

Tach,
ich beiße mir regelmäßig an den Viechern die Zähne ausbeiße und vermeide Kämpfe mit denen wo es nur geht. Ich bin noch nicht so sehr weit im Spiel (Ende des Zweiten Kapitels) und ich hätte gerne Tipps wie ich am einfachsten und möglichst ohne Frust mit denen fertig werde.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 30.03.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> ich beiße mir regelmäßig an den Viechern die Zähne ausbeiße und vermeide Kämpfe mit denen wo es nur geht. Ich bin noch nicht so sehr weit im Spiel (Ende des Zweiten Kapitels) und ich hätte gerne Tipps wie ich am einfachsten und möglichst ohne Frust mit denen fertig werde.




wichitg: schutz vor lebenskraftenzug anwenden - die vamps entziehen dir nämlich fähigkeitsstufen, wenn dere angriffe erfolgreich sind. ansonsten sind die nicht schwrer als andere gegner, aber wenn du KEINE chance hast bist du einfach noch nicht weit genug, um gegen die zu bestehen. greifen die dich in gassen umvrmittelt an? dann hast du das angebot der vampire wohl ausgeschlagen, da musst du durch... evtl. mal ein paar abenteuer außerhalb von der stadt erledigen, um XP zu sammeln.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (30. März 2005)

Herbboy am 30.03.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wichitg: schutz vor lebenskraftenzug anwenden - die vamps entziehen dir nämlich fähigkeitsstufen, wenn dere angriffe erfolgreich sind.



Haben die leider schon bei einigen Chars   
Das kann ich doch irgendwo heilen lassen, oder ?



> ansonsten sind die nicht schwrer als andere gegner, aber wenn du KEINE chance hast bist du einfach noch nicht weit genug, um gegen die zu bestehen.
> greifen die dich in gassen umvrmittelt an? dann hast du das angebot der vampire wohl ausgeschlagen, da musst du durch... evtl. mal ein paar abenteuer außerhalb von der stadt erledigen, um XP zu sammeln.



Momentan bin ich im Dungeon in den Windspeerhügeln. Dort laufen die Biester auch rum. Werd es einfach nochmal probieren und den Zauber mal anwenden.

_edit : Nützt es etwas wenn ich Untote bzw. Böses vertreiben einsetze ? _


----------



## the_sacrificer (30. März 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 30.03.2005 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die leider schon bei einigen Chars
> Das kann ich doch irgendwo heilen lassen, oder ?


klaro, in jedem gut sortiertem Tempel (Genesung), oder einfach selber die Schriftrolle ausprobieren - aber danach ist entweder der Geheilte oder der Anwender -ich weiß es nicht mehr genau - erschöpft.



> Momentan bin ich im Dungeon in den Windspeerhügeln. Dort laufen die Biester auch rum. Werd es einfach nochmal probieren und den Zauber mal anwenden.


hmm, das is ziemlich knackig, aber an denen musst vorbei - und es hilft auch nichts, wenn du dich mit einem Char durchschleichst, denn danach gehts gut weiter... vielleicht später nochmal kommen



> _edit : Nützt es etwas wenn ich Untote bzw. Böses vertreiben einsetze ? _


klar, aber noch nicht mit so ner niedrigen Stufe - später lösen sich die Vampire dann einfach auf


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2005)

"schutz vor..." macht man VOR einem kampf - zum heilen brauchst du "genesung" - geht auch in tempeln. und "schutz vor LKentzug" hält nicht sehr lang, also wende es zB nur auf 2 nahkämpfer an, schlage schnell zu und unterstütze von hinten mit dem rest der party. 

der dungeon in den WS-hügeln ist happig - was für chars und welche level hast du denn?


----------



## MasterHeld (30. März 2005)

the_sacrificer am 30.03.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, das is ziemlich knackig, aber an denen musst vorbei - und es hilft auch nichts, wenn du dich mit einem Char durchschleichst, denn danach gehts gut weiter... vielleicht später nochmal kommen



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann _muss_ er das nicht, der Gang in dem die Vampire sind kann man, wenn man Glück hat, einfach übergehen, im Notfall also "Hast" und dran vorbei rennen   

Ansonsten würde ich noch Monster zu Ablenkung beschwören, die Tipps von Herbboy sollten erst mal reichen


----------



## MasterHeld (30. März 2005)

sry, mein erster Doppelpost


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (30. März 2005)

Herbboy am 30.03.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> der dungeon in den WS-hügeln ist happig - was für chars und welche level hast du denn?



Zwei Waldläufer : "meine" Spielfigur , Stufe 9 und Valyagar mit Stufe 7 (leidet an LKentzug    ). Den hab ich in den Umarhügeln aufgegabelt weil ich nach den WSH diese Sphärenquest erledigen möchte.

Dann Mazzy, Kämpferin auf Stufe 9 und Jaheira Kämpferin 5/Druidin 8 (ebenfalls LKentzug).

Zum Schluss noch Nalia als 11er Magierin und Aerie Kleriker 8/ Magierin 9.

Reicht das aus ? Bin noch recht unbedarft was das Einschätzen eines Dungeons in BG 2 betrifft, in Icewind Dale 2 bin ich quasi immer "geradeaus" gelaufen und kam auch immer gut zurecht.....


----------



## Filzlaus (1. April 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 30.03.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht das aus ? Bin noch recht unbedarft was das Einschätzen eines Dungeons in BG 2 betrifft, in Icewind Dale 2 bin ich quasi immer "geradeaus" gelaufen und kam auch immer gut zurecht.....



Ja, Icewind Dale ist um einiges linearer. Aber den Dungeon in den Windspeerhügeln solltest du mit höheren Stufen aufsuchen. 



Spoiler



Da gibt es nicht nur Vampire sondern auch so etwa den mächstigsten Drachen im Spiel und den sollte man erst später konfrontieren, es sei denn die Story lässt es nicht anders zu.


----------



## Rinderteufel (1. April 2005)

Also, wie bereits gesagt wurde, sind "Schutz vor Lebenskraftentzug" und "Genesung" Gold wert. Vorteilhaft wäre es natürlich Charaktere zu besitzen, die u.a. auch direkt Schaden gegen Vampire anrichten können. Dazu gehört z.B. die Paladinunterklasse "Geisterjäger". Leider gibt es keinen NPC mit der Klasse, das müsstest du also selber sein. Aber diese sind immun gegen Lebenskraftentzug und machen gegen Vampire imho auch Extraschaden.. Paladine halten ja auch einiges aus, könnten also sozusagen das Bollwerk spielen und alle Angroffe auf sich lenken, während die anderen mit angreifen.
Und Priester sind natürlich Gold wert, allerdings erst auf höhreren Stufen als du sie hast. Böses Vertreiben ist auf hoher Stufe sehr wirklungsvoll, außerdem gibt es dann einige sehr effektiver Zauber, wie z.B. "Sonnenstrahl".

Aber mit der Stufe solltest du Vampire vielleicht wirklich noch umgehen. Bleib erstmal in Athkatla und löse dort möglichst viele Quests, die sind eigentlich fast alle für deine Stufe geeignet (aber da treiben sich nachts auch Vampire rum). Erst nach Athkatla und der De'Arnise Festung solltest du dir all die anderen Gebiete vorknöpfen und die Winspeerhügel am besten ganz zum Schluss. *g*


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (5. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 01.04.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit der Stufe solltest du Vampire vielleicht wirklich noch umgehen. Bleib erstmal in Athkatla und löse dort möglichst viele Quests, die sind eigentlich fast alle für deine Stufe geeignet (aber da treiben sich nachts auch Vampire rum). Erst nach Athkatla und der De'Arnise Festung solltest du dir all die anderen Gebiete vorknöpfen und die Winspeerhügel am besten ganz zum Schluss. *g*



So, nachdem ich mir endlich mal wieder Zeit zum BG2-Zocken genommen hab bin ich auch endlich weitergekommen. Den WSH-Dungeon hab ich geschickt gelöst : den Raum mit den Vampiren hab ich gar nicht erst betreten, die Werwolf-Falle hab ich mir auch gespart. Der fette Drache bekommt  wieder Besuch von mir wenn ich höhere Stufen erreicht habe   , dann lös ich auch den Quest den mir diese Grabräuberin gegeben hat.  

Die "Genesungs" - Schriftrollen haben meine kranken Chars wieder geheilt und ich hab eine Nachricht von einer gewissen "Herrin" erhalten, nach der ich mich nachts auf dem Friedhof einfinden soll.....das hat wohl mit den Vampiren zu tun, denk ich mal   

Zuerst werd ich allerdings noch ein paar Quests erledigen und mich mal näher mit meiner Gruppe befassen....

Weiß jemand welche Chars am meisten taugen und ich unbedingt dabei haben sollte und auf welche ich eigentlich verzichten kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 05.04.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 01.04.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das ist alles geschmackssache, hängt von deinen taktiken ab UND davon, was du selber für einen char spielst. viele nehmen auch X und Y mit, da die gut harmonisieren oder sich oft zoffen - die dialoge zwischen den chars machen ja auch viel vom spielspaß aus. desweiteren kommt es auch drauf an, ob du eher gut oder böse vorgehen willst.

auf jeden fall sollte einer mit diebesfähigkeiten und ein heiler mit in der party sein, der rest ist eher geschmacksache, wobei EIN magier natürlich auch dabei sein sollte.


----------



## LordD (6. April 2005)

hol dir korgan einer der besten Kämpfern im Spiel  (Berserker)  zu finden in der Kupferkrone. Er liebt Äxte und abgetrennte Köpfe und es gibt ein Quest mit ihm der dich direkt auch zum Friedhof führt. Auf jeden Fall sehr robust, da Zwerge Konstituonsbonus haben (hat 20 Kon mein ich) und um Längen besser als Valyagar. Nimm ihn nur für den Sphärenquest mit.  Dann hast du auch einen ordentlichen Blocker mit viel hp.

Nalia ist einfach nur schwächlich. Tausch sie am besten durch Edwin der ist ihr haushoch überlegen.  ihn findest du in der Diebesgilde an den Docks sobald du da ein bisschen gequestet hast  nachdem du Renal Blutskalp im Hauptquartier getroffen hast. Der Typ ist echt Mörder mit seinem Amulett kriegt Extra spells per level  also heftig  bloß kann er nichts indenten aber das kann ja Aerie übernehmen. Als zusätzliches Gimmick ist der typ herrlich zynisch  und es ist immer lustig ihn im Dialog mit der Gruppe zu sehen.

Anomen (auch in der Kupferkrone) ist auch ein guter Priester und stark,  genau wie Jaheira.  beide sind  in etwa gleichstark könnte Aerie ersetzen da sie  früher bessere Spells haben und Aerie Klassenkombi ist und somit etwas später an die spells kommt.  Aber musst du entscheiden ob du lieber Spezialisten haben willst oder Allrounder


Mazzy ist Geschmackssache hab sie nie dabeigehabt aber da dir ein dieb fehlt (weil nalia hoffentlich gekickt wird) nimm yoshimo obwohl der noch für eine Überarschung gut ist storytechnisch


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. April 2005)

LordD am 06.04.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hol dir korgan einer der besten Kämpfern im Spiel  (Berserker)  zu finden in der Kupferkrone. Er liebt Äxte und abgetrennte Köpfe und es gibt ein Quest mit ihm der dich direkt auch zum Friedhof führt. Auf jeden Fall sehr robust, da Zwerge Konstituonsbonus haben (hat 20 Kon mein ich) und um Längen besser als Valyagar. Nimm ihn nur für den Sphärenquest mit.  Dann hast du auch einen ordentlichen Blocker mit viel hp.
> 
> Nalia ist einfach nur schwächlich. Tausch sie am besten durch Edwin der ist ihr haushoch überlegen.  ihn findest du in der Diebesgilde an den Docks sobald du da ein bisschen gequestet hast  nachdem du Renal Blutskalp im Hauptquartier getroffen hast. Der Typ ist echt Mörder mit seinem Amulett kriegt Extra spells per level  also heftig  bloß kann er nichts indenten aber das kann ja Aerie übernehmen. Als zusätzliches Gimmick ist der typ herrlich zynisch  und es ist immer lustig ihn im Dialog mit der Gruppe zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Und was is mit dem kerl mit seinem Hamster? den hatte ich immer dabei (schon lang her *träum*)


----------



## LordD (7. April 2005)

Minsk ist ganz ok  ist ein waldläufer genau wie Elchs Char  von daher dachte ich erstmal unnötig  oder ist er  bogenschütze?

der Vorteil bei dem ist das der Flegel oder Streitkolben führen kann und da man nachher ganz gute findet  (Flegel der Zeit +3 schon am Anfang in der Festung de'arnise) und sich ein Streitkoblen besonders gegen Vampire eignet.  Kriegste aber erst in späteren Kapitel (Schutz vor Lebenskraftentzug permanent und angriffsboni vs vampire) in Bohdis Gildenräumen.


ich hab allerdings keldorn genommen um

1. jemanden zu haben der carsomyr führen kann  
2. genial zum buffen  mit magie bannen und wahrer blick so erspart man sich zeit und slots bei den magiern/priestern/druiden
3. er mit carsomyr schönen schaden macht


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. April 2005)

LordD am 07.04.2005 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Minsk ist ganz ok  ist ein waldläufer genau wie Elchs Char  von daher dachte ich erstmal unnötig  oder ist er  bogenschütze?
> 
> der Vorteil bei dem ist das der Flegel oder Streitkolben führen kann und da man nachher ganz gute findet  (Flegel der Zeit +3 schon am Anfang in der Festung de'arnise) und sich ein Streitkoblen besonders gegen Vampire eignet.  Kriegste aber erst in späteren Kapitel (Schutz vor Lebenskraftentzug permanent und angriffsboni vs vampire) in Bohdis Gildenräumen.
> 
> ...




Was ist denn Carsomyr? ein Schwert?

mal noch ne Frage ich erinner mich, das man in ein paar Gräbern immer so Leichen teile fand (glaub die hiessen irgendwas mit Cargxxxxx) aber dies Viecher waren so stark das ich sie nie geschafft habe. wisst ihr was ich meine? Habt ihr die gekillt? vor allem wie?


----------



## LordD (7. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 07.04.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn Carsomyr? ein Schwert?
> 
> mal noch ne Frage ich erinner mich, das man in ein paar Gräbern immer so Leichen teile fand (glaub die hiessen irgendwas mit Cargxxxxx) aber dies Viecher waren so stark das ich sie nie geschafft habe. wisst ihr was ich meine? Habt ihr die gekillt? vor allem wie?




 Carsomyr Zweihänder +5 
Wid+50% gg. Magie; wirkt 'Magie bannen' bei Treffer; Träger kann Magie bannen wirken (beliebig oft); TP+5 gg. chaotisch böse"

Kangaxx   

es gibt 3 särge   in jedem davon  ein leichenteil beim letzten  kommt der oberleichnam  wenn der stirbt kriegst du den ring von gaxx

Ring von Gaxx
regeneriert 3TP/Sek.; RK-2; RW+2; Wid+10% gg. Magie; Imm. gg. Krankheit/Gift; 1/Tag 'Unsichtbarkeit'; 3/Tag 'Verbesserte Hast'"

weitere sachen kannst du dir ja bei yiya reinziehen da gibt es auch tipps gegen bestimmte gegner arten bei den walktroughs  
http://www.yiya.de


hier mal der auszug aus yiya:



> Leichnahme/Höhere Magier: Sind als Einzelwesen die anspruchsvollsten Gegner im Spiel. Ob nun der Leichnam/Halbleichnam "Kangaxx " (Stufe 27, 126/50TP, 55.000EP) oder der Magier "Shangalar" (Stufe 26, 126TP, 50.000EP) mit seiner Truppe. Die Auseinandersetzung mit ihnen ist dabei geprägt durch zwei Probleme: 1. Sie besitzen Verteidigungszauber, die sie zeitweise völlig immun gegen alle Waffen und fast jede Art von Magie machen. 2. Sie haben einige Zauber in ihrem Gepäck, die extrem wirkungsvoll sind (Zeitstop, Meteorschwarm, Einkerkerung, Labyrinth, Todesmagie). Sehr hilfreich können im Kampf gegen solche Magier Fallen sein - insofern man die Position abschätzen kann, an der sie zu stehen können. Fallen wirken unabhängig von jedem Schutz und können beachtlichen Schaden anrichten. Ein weiterer lohnenswerter Versuch ist, den Magier in seiner Konzentration zu stören. Der Stab der Magischen Geschosse oder die Klerikersprüche "Insektens herbeirufen" (3. Grad) und "Insektenplage" (6. Grad).




Geh erst recht spät zu kangaxx 
Am besten ist du lenkst seine Aufmerksamkeit nur auf einen Brocken wie Korgan der gute Rettungswürfe hat statt mit der ganzen Gruppe dahinzugehen . An beschworenen Kreaturen kann er auch manche Zauber verbrauchen.
Ansonsten halt so ablenken das irgendwann die Schutzzauber aufhören und du mit aller Kraft angreifen kannst. Im Hintergrund kann Keldorn mit Magie bannen helfen und Wahrer Blick oder wahlweise jemand anderes damit man die Schutzzauber wie Steinhaut Spiegelbild usw  zerstört und ihn töten bevor er ein weiteres Mal -  Schutz vor magischen Waffen ect ausprechen kann.
Leider ist er besonders zu Anfang fast völlig immun gegen die Attacken von dir.

Vergiss nicht den Schutzzauber  "Schutz vor Magie" oder so ähnlich mitzunehmen der einzige Schutz vor dem Spruch "Einkerkerung"


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. April 2005)

LordD am 07.04.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 07.04.2005 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich merk grad wieder wie kompliziert das alles war ^^ und ich bin immer einfach durch gerast und hab alle auf gut glück gekillt 

Hab mal wieder richtig lust neuanzufangen.... dann könnt ihr euch auf viel Threads gefasst machen


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (7. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 07.04.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merk grad wieder wie kompliziert das alles war ^^ und ich bin immer einfach durch gerast und hab alle auf gut glück gekillt




Geht mir genauso !   

Aber danke für die Tipps, und auf YiYa hab ich auch schon reingeschaut wenn ich irgendwo hängen geblieben bin....

Macht trotzdem echt Spass, das Spiel


----------

